# October 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for those testing in October 2017.

Goodluck!


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

So I have one 8-cell, 3-day embie onboard my lovely surrogate.  Test date is 7th October seems an AGE away!  Anyway I have work for those two weeks so hopefully it'll keep me busy until then!

Look forward to getting to know everyone here x


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

Hello! We transferred 2 8-cell 3 day embies on 9/22. Test date is October 7 also Ruby100!! Not sure I can wait that long though. Praying we all get the BFPs we desire!!


----------



## angelaherts (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Ladies,

Good luck ruby100 and JRP2013, We transferred 1 3 day embie on 21st September. Stupidly I did a pregnancy test today, knowing it would negative. I've just been feeling pretty emotional since  the transfer and haven't been experiencing many symptoms except very light cramps once in a while. Test date is 5th October.

I'm still hopeful and trying to be positive even though I'm driving my DH up the wall with my roller coaster of emotions. 

Good luck all.
x


----------



## kayobee (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Ladies
can I please join. I transferred 2 X 5 day blastos on Saturday morning.
October 2nd is my test date. Currently feeling like my period might be on its way so not massively optimistic.
This is a DE cycle 
XXX


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello and Welcome everyone to the crazy 2 weeks!

Our official test date is 7th October which is a Saturday which I thought was great as I'd be off work.  THEN I realised that actually no I wouldn't I'm leading a conference as in speaking myself etc.  So we're going to test on 6th October one day early to I can celebrate a positive/ face a negative with a bit of peace before the crazy conference day on the Saturday!

Today I got the good news that we have two more embryos that made it to Day 5/6 blast and they've been frozen as a 5BB and a 4BB so I'm really pleased with that.  

Hope everyone is coping OK 

Babydust to everyone! xxx


----------



## WooWoo888 (May 6, 2016)

Hi All, fingers crossed but we will be having a transfer either on Saturday or Monday? Did people go to work or stay off. I think being at work is going to stress me out, so thinking of getting a sick note from doctors. There are a few hazards at work, so rather be away from it.

Best wishes

Xx


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi All 

I'm finding this 2WW so hard. Normally during 2WW I'd test everyday. I know that some people don't agree with that but it really helped me to have a daily update. This time I'm using a surrogate so I can't even symptom watch!! 
Waiting for an email October 6th with hcg result. 
By far the hardest 2WW. Hoping reading all your symptoms might help by proxy 😊

Also WooWoo. I've always taken the transfer day off. Felt fine to work the day after but the day is so emotional I liked to spend it on the couch watching films and taking it easy. Good luck


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello Hope and Pray - just to say I've got a surrogate so I understand your feelings.  

Nice to meet everyone!  Babydust to all! xx


----------



## rach_h (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everybody!  can i join please?  We had a FET 5day blast transferred on 20th Sept and OTD is not until October 6th, its a long and agonising wait.  Even more nerve wracking as i feel absolutely nothing, no symptoms at all so I am not too hopeful!  Its my birthday on the 3rd so I think I might test then so I can either have a drink or not!  Good luck to everybody


----------



## kayobee (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Ladies
well still no AF, though I am convinced it's coming. 
Monday is the OTD and have an appointment for BETA booked at 8.15 am. 
Am also half thinking of using a HPT to do a test on Sunday morning also. 
Have been trying to work and am SOOOOO distracted, I am being worse than useless at the minute !!
Hope you all are hanging in there
XXX


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone. Just home from a frozen embryo transfer. One blasto on board. OTD is 10th October. Good luck all xx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining in too,

I'm just back from my clinic and have had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred. Test day is 11th October.

I was given a picture of the embreyos which was amazing,  but was surprised as wasn't what We were expecting, instead of one fully round cell, the embreyo had already separated  and looked more like a snowman 😬Has anyone seen this  before ?

Xx


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi everyone 
Two faield icsi cycles now Had third Cycle with ARGC 2 5 day transfers OTD is 5th of October.....having no symptoms at all   
Best of luck to everyone with their 2ww 

I'm 5dp 5dt. ..not getting any symptoms so I bought a baby grow just to stay positive in my 2ww  belive me it really works..i feel so good and positive .you can try it too


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

This 2ww  is so hard   i did bit of a cheating and tested 4days b4 my OTD   and You Know WHAT there was a faint positive line yeyyyyyyyyyy   first ever Faint line yohoooo. I'm over the moon  eventhu the test was expired LoL but there again anything that makes u happy at this moment


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats Ivfuser. I hope the line continues to get darker for you. X
Nickybw - yes that sounds like a hatching blastocyst. It's a very developed blastocyst that's ready to implant. Very exciting. Good luck. 

Ruby - how are you doing. It's just the longest wait when you can't POAS isn't it.


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all

IVFuser - I hope the line gets darker! x. I can't buy anything, I just can't do it!  But we're all different and whatever works for you!
Nickybw - it sounds as if the embryo was hatching  . . .. x
Lec246 - oooh good luck! x
Kayobee - so did you do a test today? x
Hopeandpray - I'm ok thanks, how are you doing?  I'm getting lots of daily info from my lovely surrogate which just is great but just makes me worry lol. . .  

AFM, test date still seems a long while away - Friday - although OTD is Saturday - as I'm leading a conference on Saturday we're going to test on Friday.  I'm trying to keep the faith although I had a difficult day yesterday and consumed a lot of chocolate!

Take care all
Ruby xx


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks EveryOne for your wishes  3 more days to go to OTD.. Feels like three more years   i just hate this waiting game  ......
Did anybody tested around 6dp 5dt?


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning all 

How r u all holding up? I'm not feeling great today woken with cold sore throat! Yesterday I had dull tummy ache nearly all day! 2ww is the worst when u have no idea which way it will go xx


----------



## kayobee (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Ladies
I had my blood test earlier and will be getting the results about 4pm. I didn't do a HPT as was enjoying being in the bubble of "possibly" being pregnant.
AF didn't turn up yet and it did in previous 2WW's so am hoping that's a good sign. I have had EVERY AF symptom tho' in recent days so honestly not sure what to think.
Hope you all made it through the weekend ok. 
XXX


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

How did u get in kayobee  have everything crossed for u x


----------



## Kebab123 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello everyone
First ever post....... Just had my first ET today, not so sure on all these abbreviations yet! Test day is Oct 13th. Fingers crossed....


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Best of luck kebab123 and welcome! I test the 10th so we pretty close! How r u feeling x


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Good luck kebab123 and Lec246


I'm in between you both and test on the 11th 😬

Hope your both feeling ok. I'm not to bad but am constantly eating and my tummy now looks about 6 months pregnant already..... think it must be all the hormones lol

Xx


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

Kayobee so happy for you   i hope u got ur big news  plz do share with us...

Wish u all the best


----------



## Kebab123 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Nickybw & Lec 246
Thank you so much for the good wishes.... im feeling ok.... its odd not sure how to feel with it being the first time..... trying not be think honestly rather than getting excited or thinking negatively....

Hopefully we all have good news next week.


----------



## kayobee (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi ladies
yesterday was one of the longest days of my life,,,,,,, but to cut a long story short the clinic confirmed I am pregnant !!!!!!!
My beta was 65 which is a bit below average for 9DP5DT so am getting another Beta done on Friday so not allowing myself get carried away just yet and just praying that the numbers quadruple by Friday.
I did POAS at home this morning and two lines came up which made my heart sing,,,,, first time in my life I have seen those two lines !
How are you all doing 
XXXXX


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone!! Good luck to all who are in the 2ww!!!

Congratulations kayobee!!

I am 11dp3dt and I took a First Response Rapid Response this morning and got a BFP!! I go in for my blood test on Friday. We are so excited!!

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Omg Kayobee,

I've been checking this thread constantly waiting for your update....  What fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you     just relax and take it easy and keep us posted


----------



## Kebab123 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone...... I did my ET yesterday which was a 5DT.... so when is the earliest I can actually test? The clinic said to wait until Oct 13th which would be 11DP5DT..... but looking at your messages below, it looks like I may be able to test a few days earlier maybe on the 11th..... is that right? Sorry first time newbie, still trying to figure all this out and all these abbreviations - I have to google them each time!!! lol  
Thanks x


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi hun. My test day is 11dpt as well. I have read 9dpt is common time but I'm not sure. I want to test at weekend instead of next tuesday! Not to sure what to do x


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

Hi Lec246! I tested at 11dp3dt ONLY because in the daily chart (what happens after embryo transfer) that I've been reading it said that on day 11 there should be enough HCG in the system that an HPT would detect it. The chart says the same for 9 days past 5 day transfer. BUT....everyone is different so holding out until OTD would be best. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys.

Can I join you?

I had my first FET yesterday, a 5AA embryo but with a very thin lining.

Stressing myself because the train journey home was 2-3 hours and very jolting and bumpy, worried that it could have caused problems to the embryo. And today I just had to shut the garage door after my husband left it open, which meant a quick heave on a heavy door, again I am stressing I have put our FET at risk. Can anyone put my mind at rest?

Since yesterday I have either been lying on the sofa with the dogs watching tv or putting some washing in, nothing strenuous.

Looks like I'm just going to be a worrier this whole 2ww! Just don't know what to expect because it's our first one and there us so much conflicting advice and opinion....


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats Kayobee on ur bfp so happy for u
Kebab123 i had 5dt n i tested hpt on 4dp and there was a faint line i tested one day later is was dark pink line  first ever pink line in 20years  my OTD is 5th of october


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brilliant news to those who've got a BFP!  

unfortunately I think we're probably out this time as my lovely surrogate has been bleeding since day 3/4 after transfer and started having a 'full blown period' about 7/8 days after the 3 day transfer.  I don't know why this happened.  Our clinic can't help us either.  Anyone have any ideas at all?

Ruby xx


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi kjg. Try not to worry I know it's easier said then done. I'm 4dpt now and I'm analysing everything I do from a Ben over to a pick up !! It's driving me mad !! X


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Lec, it's nice to know it's not just me being paranoid.

My lining was never re-measured on transfer day, so I assume it never got more than about 6.3mm...


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh Ruby I'm so sorry to hear that. How can that be fair. Hope you manage to find time to look after yourselves and hopefully find the strength to try again. 
X


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry Ruby100! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone - sad and frustrating for us all but we're not going to be put off from our ultimate goal . . . so planning next steps.  Wishing you all the very best - baby dust for all! xxx


----------



## kayobee (Oct 1, 2014)

So sorry Ruby, thinking of you 
XXX


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

Hi all!! My HCG results are in! I went to the clinic on Wednesday and did my first blood draw. It came back at 65. At 11dp3dt I was worried it was low. So I kept quiet and prayed that it would be at least 130 today. So Today I went in for my second blood draw (48 hours later) and it is 165!!! It a little more than doubled! we are so excited!!!

BABY DUST TO ALL STILL WAITING!!


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ah amazing news jrp! Congratulations xx


----------



## JRP2013 (May 22, 2017)

Thank you Lec246.


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick question.

I’ve been to the nurse at the gp practice this morning as need to have my Proluton inter muscular jab, and she refused to do it as I got the medicine from Cyprus !!!  I need this jab today and am stuck as what to do, has anybody come across this before ? Maybe I should just ask hubby to do it, although he’s not good with injections 😬 but can’t not have it.

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Nicky  I always did my own injections but I am a nurse. But I know loads of people do there own. Have a look at it and see if you feel able. Do you have any nurse friends??


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Hopeandpray,

Thank you so much for your reply.

I think my husband may be able to do them for me, unfortunately I only have the ampule, and no needles or syringes....... can I just go and buy them from a pharmacy or boots do you know ?

No I don't know any nurses unfortunately, but can always look it up on YouTube, they have everything on there lol  

xx


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh that's a pain. You can get needles and syringes online but you won't get them on time. What a dilemma. I think if it was me I would call me nearest fertility clinic and appeal to there kind nature and ask for either a nurse to do or ask if they'd give you the needle syringe. 
You're doing well not to panic. Hope somebody can help you.


----------



## Lec246 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all how r u all?

Any updates on some of you that tested today? Best of luck hope u got bfp!! I'm still not feeling great with the head cold and now cough! Still 4 days till OTD! X


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello 
We received an email yesterday (13dp5dt) to say our surrogate is pregnant. HCG 1581. We're over the moon. We celebrated with a few drinks last night 
Good luck to all next week testers. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻X


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Can I ask a quick question.

I’m 7days past 5day transfer  and testing on Wednesday, just wondered if anybody had experienced pulling low down on the right side, I’m really trying to be positive but doubts are creeping in, trying not to do too much and rest, but Wednesday is a long way away 😬


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I join please? My DW had et on Saturday - 1 x 5AA embryo transferred and a fab lining of 13mm. Praying this is our time. I have done all our previous transfers, so fingers crossed using my DW is the change we need. OTD is Friday 20th. 

Lovely to see so many BFPs already on this thread! Good luck to those still waiting to test x


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just wondering how everyone's getting on ?

Bethannora, keeping fingers and everything crossed for both you and your DW, keep us posted 

Hopeandprey fantastic news on your result and what a brilliant HCG level too !!!!!!!

LEC246 is it your test day tomorrow ? keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you 

JRP 2013  so lovely to hear your positive result, big congratulations to you  

IVFuser  Any more news ?

KJg-kj  how's things going ?

Kebab123, hope your ok, so have you done a test yet ? of are you going to hold out until the 13th ?

I'm still holding out doing my test, I'm due to test on Wednesday   feeling so nervous, really want to test early but don't want a positive result either, so trying to keep my mind off it and hang off.

For all the ladies that have had a positive result, did you just do a home pregnancy test or did you get a blood test done ? I had my treatment abroad so would need to organise a test here, would my gp do one for me, or would I need to go to a private clinic ? 

Any is there a certain pregnancy test that people use to pick up an early indication, or are they all quite similar ?

Thanks everyone, and sorry if I missed anyone

Sending out Magic Baby Dust To Everyone 

xxx


----------



## Kebab123 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi NickyBW 

thanks for the message!  Im ok.... still holding out, don't really want to test early. lol scared more like!

Its funny this whole thing..... you have 2 feelings.... the one where you really are thinking positively and want the positive outcome and the other side where you know the realistic possibility of it happening is so low that you are also trying to be realistic and not get too excited. So today is 7DP5DT.....just another few days until my life changes completely no matter what happens....

Hope everything goes well with you. How did you find going abroad for the treatment, where did you go? Would you recommend versus here?

Take Care x


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Well today was test day for me, was awake at 5 so thought I’d do it then, and got a BFN 😥😥😥

We’re both so devastated, I know the chances of it working first time are quite slim but we both felt so positive and sure it was going to work 😕😕😕

So Just wanted to say goodluck to everybody on there 2 week wait and hoping that you all get your BFP


----------



## ivfuser (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi ladies  
I'm 5 weeks pregnant  After 16 years... Thanks to God and Thanks to ARGC 
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hayleycartwright30 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all,
Relatively new here. Had a 5 day transfer on saturday 7th october and test day isnt till mon 16th. Am going crazy as had none to freeze and the blast we had transferred was 3ab so not great. Had mild ohss which has got better and i know if you get pregnant it gets worse and have no other symptoms so i pretty much feel this cycle is over for us. Nice to read so many of you getting positive results! X


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello,

I had totally forgotten about the 2ww thread, I have been over on FET!

Nickybw that is really sad, I am sorry to hear that, I hope you're doing ok.

ivfuser, AMAZING news!!!! There is the hope we all need, 16 years, wow, I thought my 7 years were long enough!  What method have you used this time, did you do anything different?

Hayley, I have had OHSS in the past, it can come at different times, don't give up yet.

As for me I am 4dp3dt and it's driving me mad!  I have sore boobs, a bloated tummy and feel absolutely exhausted, but that could all be the progesterone pessaries.  

Every time I walk past a chemist I have to really control myself and stop going in to buy a load of tests, I know it is way too early!

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

I have been reading silently . Nicky so sorry about your Bfn , i PM you this morning . God ll see you through the next step and create a new chapter in your life Amen.

Big congratulations to ivfuser and  everyone  with Bfp (including myself , forever grateful my redeemer ) God  ll continue to  see us through this  journey.

A Little about me

2011 i had bfp from my ivf (long protocol )that result in my DS (5yrs old now) 8 eggs collected only one fertilized and we did a day 2 transfer.i tested four days early (10dp2dt) and Got my bfp

acupuncture
pineapple cord 
Brazilian nut 
baby aspirin


fast forward to 2017 (short protocol icsi) 8 eggs collected , 8 fertilised 5 embryo survived day 5.

2 embryo transferred on day 5 on 27/09, i stated testing my trigger short from  the same day.

i got my bfp on  5dp5dt.


2 month before my icsi
i did the following 
coq10
Chinese medicine
acupuncture (untill a day before my transfer)
Started baby aspirin a day before my transfer .
brazil nut and pineapple cord immediately after transfer for 4 days .

kisses to all.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all

How is everyone today?  I am grumpy, bloated, sore (boobs and tummy from the clexane). I am secretly happy about this, I feel like it’s all good signs! 

Anyone else feeling like that?  I am also really irritable especially with DH!!


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi ladies I'm in my two week wait with a 5AA embryo on board, and my back is killing! I'm only 3dp5dt, I just wish it would go away it's really stressing me out, my OTD is 21st and I feel like that is ages away, how's everyone else getting on? Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning 2ww team! I'm ridiculously excited to join in this thread!

I recongnise some of you already from cycle buddies, best of luck to all.

I had 2 x PGS tested blastos transferred today along with acu  and intralipids.

Cycle number 7 for us but 1st donor cycle in Cyprus. PLEASE LET THIS WORK!

Otd is 21/10. Can't wait to get get to know you all on the crazy 2ww xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello mrsfw
All the best!! You have two great embies on board,hoping and praying we all get our bfps!! I feel excited but worried to,I can't cope with a bfn xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Good afternoon guys, so I'm actually in pupo again after an hurrendous year. A heterotopic pregnancy from my last Icsi this year. 

I have 2 Frosties on board from the last cycle we got 5 frozen and both have thawed well. There all safe now just a long wait till tues 24th. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Roxy- I see we are OTD buddies and both had treatment in Cyprus! Really hope it works out for you. Are you back home now? We travel back on Sat.

Lauren- hooray! Welcome on board, isn't it funny how different clinics give you different test dates, my last clinic was 14 days, this one is only 10 which is a rare treat in the process 😊 Hope you are feeling good, sounds like a tough year 😘

Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes feeling good thanks mrsfw. Just knowing what yo do with yourself I'm just going to chill in from of the tv today!! Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Lauren welcome into the 2ww, hope it all works out for you,how you feeling?

Mrsfw I know I'm happy to know we have same OTD let's hope we get good results,yes I came back early this morning and was suffering with bad back pain but I drank plenty of water and rested it out and now feel good,I'm getting cramps on my left side so getting worried,I'm only 3dp5dt, I don't know if I'll be able to hold out to test until 21st though lol,I'm on two lots of tablets and injections and pessaries so feel a little drugged up, where in cyprus did you have your treatment? Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Roxy- I was at RGS in Nicosia. I'm a serial pre tester, no shame at all! I'm going to start testing next weds. Well done for resting up, if you've got the chance, do it. 

Cramping is no bad thing- let the symptoms begin. Maybe a nice shower & hot water bottle for the back pain, take care of yourself. I'm very lucky and no injections now just pessaries & tablets.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, seems like quite a few more people that are PUPO yippeee!!!

I feel rubbish!!  I am utterly exhausted, I had to have a sleep in the car at lunch time!!  Then tonight on my way to the car I started to feel really sick, which is unpleasant but I am quietly optimistic. 

Does anyone else have any 'symptoms'?


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone wishing everyone lots of baby dust

Fly out to Cyprus Saturday for our transfer hopefully on Wednesday. So nervous as this is our last chance.  last weeks scan was positive my endometrium was measuring 9.2mm last times we did transfer we couln’t Get it above 6.2. 

Much love and prayers to everyone xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mrsfw
Ha ha I think I'll be testing around Tuesday Wednesday to but then I'm scared!!!yes cramping can be positive but then I keep thinking af might be coming,can't help but think negative which I shouldn't do,praying it's all good xx

Parku77
Your symtoms  sound positive to me!!! Fingers crossed for you, take it easy your body is going through quite abit,im sat in bed having some pineapple lol, oh I wish this wait would be easier,xx

Even im using the clexane injection and I'm also on prolutex so totally understand the sore stomach,sad as it sounds I quite enjoy injecting myself maybe it makes me feel like I'm preparing my body for my baby xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I don’t recall having any symptoms last time and I had twins. The pessaries and drugs your on trick you anyway. Is anyone on fragmin I took it last time and it worked. 

Is anyone doing FET this is my 3rd Time but it was about 7 years ago and it had changed a little. I’m on hrt 3 times a day too. 

I tested Day before my OTD last time and it drove me insane as I didn’t believe it, I tested all day and got negative and positive results which drove me mad. Think I’m going to wait this time and I’ve always tested before. Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Lauren 
Yes your right the drugs do trick your body, after hearing your negative and positive results I'm in two minds now to test early or not,I might try and hold it out, xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Roxy, does your clinic bring you in to test and do Blood test as mine do. 

I did test day before morning and got positive, as I had always had negative results and chemical results previously I tricked  myself into not believing the result so I went and tested with different tests and got negative, it was awful, I felt terrible. When I was tested at clinic next day they confirmed I was def pregnant it went in and when the blood results came back they were so high. I just know how I felt when I’d done the test to actually being told by the nurses. 

Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey 
My clinic is in Cyprus so I have to do a blood test at my gps and send them the results, I'm reading many ladies get a positive from 7dp5dt but I'm to scared to test that early, xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I certainly wouldn’t. If your going to test early I would advise to do it no earlier than 11dp5dt and first wee and don’t test again. 
How does it work in Cyprus I’ve always done uk. How long do you have to stay there for? What’s the process xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi ladies- glad to see how everyone is doing. The only reason I test early is because is softens the blow for the OTD if its negative 🙈, I like to ease into it gently after having so many negatives! I always test at the same time each morning, same brand and first wee. Reassuring for me but you've got to do what's right for you.

Lauren you are a superstar being on the Fragmin, out of all the injections, clexanr, lentogest etc, I found those by far the worst- hope you aren't finding them too painful.

1dp5dt (double) today and did my meditation, had some pineapple, and been snoozing all morning. Am joining you all on the lower back pains too. Letting myself believe that it has worked this time 🙏🙏


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Lauren 
I'll see how I go and how long I can keep away lol xx
I cycled with team miracle they have great reviews have a look at the team miracle forum ladies are full of positivity,I was on a short protocol,my pre meds were sent to me after dr firdevs looked at all my blood work and scan results etc,I started stimms from day two of af arriving and then on day 10 I went to cyprus,you have your first scan on day 11 and from there dr has better view on how your doing and when to use the trigger shot and any additional meds,I had my egg retrieval as planned and got good number of eggs and healthier eggs,I got a a great day 5 embryo so was a big achievement for me compared to the uk cycle,dr firdevs gives you a personal protocol. my trigger shot injection got changed last min after my blood results at the clinic showed my estrogen levels being high,so a driver came and dropped the injection at my hotel,in cyprus I feel they will do anything to get you pregnant,where as uk it's like we can try this or it's you don't need this blah blah,I would go to team miracle again if I had to without thinking twice xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Can I join you please. Was trying to convince myself I could blank this months ttw out but I can’t do here I am for support and people to share my crazy thoughts with!! 

My OTD is Friday although I think I will will test Wednesday/Thursday as going away to the caravan on Friday and want to soften the blow if it’s a no. 

I’ve had a scratch done last month and taking progesterone suppositories atm. Does anyone else get bloating and cramping on progesterone? Feels like AF is coming but it’s way to early for that so I’m guessing it’s side effects?


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Danielle 
Welcome to the tww, you've done well to keep away lol, how many embies do you have onboard? As to the bloating yes I'm bloated I look 3 months pregnant lol,I'm on the pessaries and clexane injection and prolutex injection which is a new injection to help with implantion and progesterone and then I'm on immune tablets and tablet to keep my lining strong,so yes I feel very bloaty and crampy,I also have back pain that comes and goes,xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi roxy, 

Haven’t got any embies on board as such just ttc naturally atm with some support in the form of the scratch, progesterone and asprin. We not only struggle to get pregnant but also have had 4 miscarriages so I’m a bit of a Lone Ranger at times with our situation. No explanation for any of it so just ploughing away ourselves for the most part.  

Ooo I haven’t heard of that new injection, is it only used in ivf? Might look into it! I think with any kind of horrmonal drugs there will be these sorts of side effects, it’s rubbish. What a different experience and world it must be to have a completely natural conception 😞 

How many embies do you have on board? When’s test day? I’m a serial tester so it’s going to be a tough break getting all the way to Thursday lol x


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Danielle 
I wish you all the best to get your bfp,it's a very hard journey but we will get there I have hope and faith, I'm a firm believer of faith, I have one 5 day embie on board my test date is 21st but I will test Earlier I can't wait, yes check out the injection my clinic told its new and expensive the one before this was a intramuscular injection and was very painful, so I'm glad I got this one, I also inject clexane which is a blood thinner so I don't take aspirin even though I can, my poor body is on so much just praying it's all worth it xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning team,

Hope everyone is feeling well.

I'm calm and positive (unusual for me!) 2dp today and flying back to the UK tonight.

Welcome Danielle and good luck on your journey, they are each so personal and wish you all the positivity on this road.

How's everyone doing? Just finished Bloodline on Netflix- anyone got any recs for the next thing?. A comedy if possible! Am trying to read but my mind gets distracted so easily at the moment.

Love to all,

Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey mrsfw
You must be Back now? How you feeling? I'm feeling fine just got back ache and cramping now and again,I'm on 5dp now just can't wait to test it's a killer, xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Roxy you are doing so well and restrained I might add! 5dp is exciting- I think that's when I will start (but will be weds for me)
Flying back tonight- sorry the time difference made my last message come through super early this AM! If I'm honest all I'm doing is googling results and stats and forums , soooo difficult to think of anything else. 

I'm good thanks, I have sporadic back pain but nothing else really. Who knows what it means!!


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

It's ok I was up at that time lol, super excited for you, you have two great embies on board,
I think I'm gonna test today yikes, do you think a should I get a line even if it's faint? Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Aah you too! Such exciting times. Best of luck if you test- let us know 🙏 Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nope I've decided to wait till Monday when I'm 7dp I can't get myself to do the test xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well done for being so restrained roxy! Monday’s not too far away now, you can do it!

Mrsfw I am the same for google, forums and all sorts of online rubbish to help keep positive! So you are Wednesday too for test? I think I’ll cave then too.

Tonight I’m out with friends for one of their birthdays but because of where I am in my cycle I’m taking the car and not drinking. So many millions of people conceive and have healthy pregnancies where alcohol is involved but I just do want any what ifs 😞 changes your whole perspective when you’ve had fertility troubles I think


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Danielle 
Yes I'm keeping away from the test, just come out with hubby because staying at home I'm like you guys constantly on google, going to the beach tommrow and then for a meal with friends in evening so that will pass my time till Monday, I'm so scared I don't know how I'll cope if it's a negative, and I have no reason or complications for it to fail but having one failed cycle it scares me so much, my previous wasn't a great cycle the embies were slow and fragmented so really I should feel positive about this cycle but I don't know why I'm not, need encouragement xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Roxy- I am frightened too, it feels like such a big life changing moment we are are about to face. I feel like time is creeping away from me too as I just had bloods back which revealed low AMH. Which at 32 I am devastated about. Its been ok over the weekend keeping distracted with nice things but once the working week begins I’ll struggle to keep a lid on it. Do you work? I just keep thinking only a few more days, but In some ways I don’t want to know. It’s all so complex x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Roxy- you kept away!! Well done! Am not sure am going to last much longer. Landed v early this morning- just in airport hotel now. 
I remember on my first fresh cycle I didn't realise you had to test out the trigger so had bfp right up until test day when it turn negative . It was awful. I've been on FET since so no worries with a false result. It is so scary really.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend- these nights out sound fun girls, I should really make more effort- I tend to hibernate during the 2ww!

Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Danielle 
I know it's a big thing but what will be will be, yes I work Hun but I've booked off time till the 25th so works no issue and they very understanding,I'm just resting and trying to enjoy all I can xx

Hey mrsfw
aww make sure your resting, I had my trigger shot 12 days ago so that would have deffo gone out of my body for sure,I will be testing tommrow because technically I'll be 12dpo  xx


----------



## Kebab123 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Everyone

So OTD was Friday and unfortunately it was a BFN   which was really disappointing. I think you always have that hope that you could be the exception, that maybe it will work first time so to not get that 2nd line was pretty sad. I think it affected my partner even more also, in his mind it was going to happen ... for him he wasn't considering anything else other than success.
So have a follow up appointment with the clinic on Friday to see what is next. This was a FET cycle, not sure if they will ask me to wait one cycle before doing a full IVF cycle again.

Best of luck to all of you still waiting, hopefully be back soon.
X


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey kebab123
I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn, I know how your feeling,my first cycle was a bfn and I was devasted but I never gave up so here I am again,I'm a firm believer in faith and believe everything happens for a reason,
Take some time out and you and hubby just have time together, don't ever loose hope Hun, look after yourself xxx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kebab, Im so sorry to hear you got a BFN,  Take the next few weeks to spoil and pamper yourself.  It has to be the worst feeling in the world,  
Big hugs darling xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Kebab sorry to hear your news. I’ve been there many of times but it will work, my 7th go was the first one sadly it was heterotopic and ended at 13 weeks but they were both healthy. Just keep going forward and don’t look back. 

How is everyone, keeping away from those pee sticks. If your going to test try to wait til 7dp5dt if you can. Depends on how much you can deal with the potential bfn. 

Asf I’m watching an epic marathon of Supergirl. Googling like crazy.  Symptom watching too. I’m sneezing weirdly. And I’ve had a pain last night and then pinching pains today hoping they are good signs but I know it’s probably too early at 4dp5dt FET. 

Xxxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

kebab so sorry to hear your news. It’s crushing . My husband is the same and always so positive and certain, makes the negative even harder to accept i think (if that’s possible) look after yourself and hope next time is
Your time.

Hi Lauren. Managing to refrain but this is where it all goes wrong for me in terms of testing, I’m usually one a day until OTD. It’s crazy. (And expensive)  I’m symptom spotting too, not loving the odd bits of cramping I’m having, hopefully just the progesterone! 

Roxy time off sounds great, make the most of the peace and relaxation! I find it so hard to concentrate on the run up to OTD, this workin week will be a real challenge!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Kebab- so sorry honey, it is truly the worst news. I know nothing we can say will make it better but know we are here if you need to offload or rant. Hoping you take care of yourself  and that they get you started again quickly. You should only need one bleed to start up again if that's any consolation xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

I didn't test ladies I'm waiting another few days xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

I tested and got BFN but not due on period tiil Friday so probably still too early but I couldn’t help myself 😞


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Awww Danielle 
Don't lose hope just yet, try and stay away from resting, did you use fmu? Wait until OTD I can test today because I'm 7dp and period is due Saturday but I'm holding back xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I’m going to stay away from testing until Thursday now. We go away Friday for the weekend to the caravan so if Thursdays a negative I want to process it and be able to give myself a shake before going away Friday if you know what I mean.  Yes I used FMU. I hate that blank empty white space where the line should be. And to top it all off my friends just announced today she’s pregnant with her 3rd 😞


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Danielle I know how you feel. All my friends have kids too. After 10 years of ivf and still don’t have any that’s hard.

Is anyone else very emotional I am crying most days at emotional moments on tv!! There is always a trigger. 

Anyone getting symptoms it’s driving me crazy. 

Well done Roxy for not testing, are you at work, I have a sick note til test day. How many days are you now? Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw Danielle, bad luck honey but like you say it is too early. I stared at mine in the cupboard for about 20 mins this AM but managed to walk away from them somehow. It's a really good idea to have something planned in for test day or the nearest weekend so you can just run away if needed, we've found that has helped us the past few times just to get some time together away from the world and get some perspective a bit.

Lauren you are literally amazing to survive this for 10 years, my goodness that's hard going lady #strong! Am slightly in awe as I'm definetly heading towards the end of our IVF pathway.

Roxy 🙌 Keep hanging in there lady.

I'm 4dp5dt today. Took a lovely Autumnal walk this morning, just made some peanut butter and off to watch some super girl (good suggestion Lauren!)

The baby bomb news are always hard and it always comes a time the worst time doesn't it. Head sup girls we can get through this though. Love to all xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Awww Danielle I know exactly how you feel,what will be will be,keep strong and never lose hope xx

Lauren. I'm off work till the 25th so I have plenty of time to relax and be prepared for whatever the outcome will be,im glad you taken time off,work is the last place you want to be,Il 7dp5dt today, also ok  getting some sharp pains and crapms today shooting down my belly button all the way up my back end :/ xx

Mrsfw 
Glad to hear your taking it easy and relaxing, look after yourself xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lauren I also can’t believe you’ve been battling this so long 😞 you really must be made of strong stuff. Really hope this is your month. I’m really emotional and teary. I have a really emotional job too so been choked at work too. I’ve got abosulely no symptoms, nothing. 

Mrsfw- good for you for avoiding the test, I wish I had too because it’s really knocked me for six. Don’t know why I do this to myself. I’m a self confessed control freak though and the uncertainty and lack of control with this kills me. I love the sound of your autumnal walk, wish I was off work today appreciating the life around me; sometimes that’s quite refreshing.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

10dp5dt and a stark white BFN. Cycle number 6 is over for us. We have been testing since 4dp so have known it most likely hasn't worked for a few days now. Poor DW started spotting yesterday too despite being on lubion. It's a bit heavier again today. 

It's nothing short of exhausting & heartbreaking. I just don't know what we have done to deserve this.

Sorry for me 'me' post ladies x


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear this bethannora 😞 it’s such a horrible and cruel journey.


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Bethanira- I am SO SORRY to read this news, have been rooting for you guys. Just so sad when this happens and no rhyme or reason. I really hope you & your wife will be ok. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey bethanora I so sorry to hear your news, I remember you from feb we had transfers a similar time. Was this frozen or fresh? 

After so long trying I thought the last one was this earlier this years and then it worked for the first time, now I will not give up.  

Xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, please can I join you? OTD is Friday. I've not tested yet.

I'm off to a donor egg open evening tonight as like having lots of possible avenues ahead of me! I also bought a big box of tampons on our weekly shop! I'm hoping I won't need then  (In a non religious way!)

I'm sorry Bethannora xx

Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

So sorry ladies to hear the stories of you bfn, I can't even get myself to imagine what you will be feeling, lots of hugs and love your way, stay strong and don't give up xxx

Hi rio
Welcome on board how you feeling Hun? My OTD is Saturday yikes, I'm getting few cramps but nothing more oh and tender breasts xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Rio - welcome on over! Friday is not that far away! Best of luck and hope it's the positive result. Hope you enjoy the DE evening too and it answers some of your questions.

I'm 5dp today. In all honestly, I don't really have any symptoms at all which I know doesn't mean anything either way but it's so hard not to drive you crazy. It feels v different to the previous cycles though, which gives me tiny hope, certainly if 2 x PGS blasts don't work I will be very unlucky indeed. I usually I have everything under the sun symptom wise but this time after transfer it was like it all stopped suddenly. Maybe because it's a donor cycle. 

What's everyone doing to keep busy today? I made pesto & about to clear the garden. We do need some positives and luck on this thread I think. It always shocks me however many times I do this just how many people it doesn't work for.

Love to all xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Mrsfw 
Your defiantly keeping yourself busy lol, make sure your taking it easy, I've just made lasagne and tidied up my house and left the hoovering for DH lol, I have a few things planned for tommrow so that'll keep me busy,my beta is on Friday but I won't get my results till the following week which sucks, when will you start testing xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Rio welcome. 
Mrsfw how is Supergirl going I’m on season 2 ep8 now. I’ve also made a chilli, started my Xmas cake mix, and cooked a fruit loaf, smells amazing!!!!
Is your donor cycle frozen of live? 

Roxy, I’ve had no signs, only a few cramps yesterday nothing today. Keep feeling my boobs and nothing yet, when did that come on I had it during pregnancy but can’t remember when it started xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Lauren 
My boobs have been tender since yesterday so 7dp, and cramps today are so intense that they stop my breath and I have to take deep breaths, I'm hoping it's a good sign,could my womb be stretching? Can't help think all sorts xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

It all sounds very good Roxy so keeping my fingers crossed. I am only really 5dp do you count the day of transfer if yes I’m 6. Hoping for some signs soon xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Lauren- that made me laugh re the xmas cake!, good for you, hope it was fun doing it. Hopefully we will both get some signs soon. I'm 5dp too (day of transfer counts as day 0) will you test early? It was a frozen cycle bc we wanted to get PGS testing.

Roxy sounds like you have some good signs lady 👍. Your lasagna sounds good too. Am bit jealous you get to go in for a beta, I think I would wish that rather than doing a test bc sometimes you know you sort of wish you see something more than there is or get in a panic if it's faint etc. Rather than official bloods.

I MAY test tomorrow... will see in the morning. Are you going to test before your beta?


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Lauren 
No I dont count my day of transfer in Hun,I start counting from day after,it's still early for you I had no symtoms at 5dp apart from severe back ache from day 1-4 of transfer,that bad that I could cry,xx

Mrsfw 
lol the lasagne was yum xx I booked my beta myself with my gp because my clinic like to see numbers to know how the pregnancy is developing,I don't know I might test the morning of my beta which is Friday,just hoping All these symtoms are good news xx

Well heartburn has started and I'm sat having yogurt hoping it'll help xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mrsfw so we are both same. Test day is Tuesday but I plan to test Sunday and Monday I have 2 first responses. When are you testing?

Roxy when are you testing, try hold off as long as you can xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Lauren 
I might test on Friday I'll be 11dp, im 100% sure if I tested now whatever the results will be will be accurate,but I'll wait a few more days xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Roxy I tested last time at 11dp and got a positive result. I was going to try 10dp but unsure whether to or not. Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Lauren 
I know Friends who have tested from 7dp and if you are then it'll show up because the hcg will be present,I'm just to scared,I will test on Friday because I won't get my beta results till Monday-Tuesday and I can't wait that long,I'm getting symtoms I had none on my last cycle,the heart burn started last night and I'm still stuck with it this morning,it's not pleasant but it's a good sign, if I was you I would test 10-11dp it will deffo show up,see how you feel Hun don't rush if your not up for it, how many days are you now? Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness- I'm going out of mind as we get closer to test day girls!!. OTD is Saturday for me Lauren. I've got my FRER ready and unwrapped!

Sorry to hear about the pains Roxy-  they sound painful BUT I so hope those are great signs for you 🙏

I didn't test again this morning 💪


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Mrsfw
Your right it's getting harder and more nerve wrecking as the days are getting closer to OTD,when are you planning to test? Have you had any symtoms? I know the pain and symtoms sound awful but they giving me hope xxx and well done for not testing !! Xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

It's  so stressful Roxy isn't it, like a cliff edge feeling because we all build up to our cycles for so long, not to mention the time, the money, the physical strain and it's just that knowing that if it is negative, your world falls apart again for a little bit. URGH.


I have zero symptoms 😿We will definitely test on Friday & Saturday, it's just whether I manage to stay away from the sticks today and tomorrow too!


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes Mrsfw it's not a easy journey that we've been through,but let's keep positive that all the needle stabbing,meds and numerous of side effects all pay off,
Your only 6dp so to early for symtoms I'll say,keep strong and try and stay away from testing,I know it's easy said then done but if I can do it you can to, I'm 9dp now but I'm still keeping away, I wonder how much my beta should be on Friday,never had a beta test last cycle,here in uk they don't really do beta tests, xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey both. I’m 6dp today but me and mrsfw has frozen so implantation can be longer. Plan to test sun and mon. Then I go into the clinic to test there and have blood test last time my bloods came back at 411hcg but I did have twins.

I’m sneezing again like last time don’t know if it’s a sign or if I’m going crazy. 

Onto flash series 4 ep1 is back on sky then onto finish off Supergirl, I’ve got an essay to write but I can’t be bothered!!! Xxxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Lauren sneezing sounds like a good sign,I've always heard of the pregnancy cold,fingers crossed xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I had my transfer at IB alicante yesterday which all went to plan. I asked for my hormone levels to be checked and I was pleased that I did as they came back with low progesterone so have been put on prolutex injections twice a day as well as the cyclogest pessaries that I was already on. My tummy hurts from the injections  (I've only had 2 & need to stay on until OTD at least) but my OH as been doing them very gently 😆 now trying to chill out for a few days before we fly back on Friday. Hope to stay in touch with you all going through your journeys. Take care xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey emzyjk
Great news Hun, wishing you all the best, I'm also on the prolutex injections and pessaries and clexane injections,I do them in my tummy and my thighs, I've doing them myself find them quite easy, but it's good if your OH is doing them for you, how you feeling xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Roxy you are very brave injection yourself I am such a wimp but just can't bring myself to do it! I'm feeling okay thanks, it's very early days. I woke up several times in the night suddenly remembering that I've had the transfer 🤣 I had miscarriage at 7 1/2 weeks dmfrom fresh embryo DE transfer in April, didn't have my hormone levels tested that time so I'm really hoping this may be the answer. I've been listening to meditation to try to stay relaxed and positive focus ECT
When is your test date? Do you have any symptoms? X


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome Emzyjk- glad to hear your transfer was successful, there are so many of us that had DE in this 2ww and or hadn't treatment abroad, always good to get positive stories 😊 Hope you are resting up before your journey home and a good 2ww!

Did you have 1 or 2 transferred btw? X


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey emzyjk
My test date is 21st and my beta is on 20th, yes I've got quite few symtoms, breasts are tender from 6dp,have sharp cramps now and again,I'm hungry and tired quite abit, and since last night I'm having heart burn,it's eased of for now but comes and goes xx I'm feeling positive, stay positive Hun I know it's scary after a missccarriage but every pregnancy is different xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi sorry I’ve been a bit awol. Going crazy this ttw 😞 got low level cramping and heavy feeling you’d expect before AF so really think she’s on her way. 

Mrsfw- good for you for not testing, I’ve done 3 now and all bfn but I’ve resisted on a morning then gone on to test on an afternoon when I know it’s least reliable!! You’re so strong to be resisting, it really doesn’t help!

Roxy sounds like a good set of symptoms! Hope it’s the one for you!!! 

Emzjk- welcome! Hope you can get a couple of days of relaxation over there before you come home! Is it warm/sunny? 

Lauren- sneezing is meant to be a good sign! Series watching sounds better than essay writing but both a good distraction from all of this at least!


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

hi ladies, 
Just had coordinator on the phone and transfer is tomorrow morning.  They say they have seven embryos which are doing really strong  So nervous wish I could feel positive but now its in the hands of angles !!! 
I just wish I could get the thought of it being a 3 day transfer negativity out my head.  The doubts are saying if it didn't work at five days why will it work at 3.  Thank god for this site as I have read many posts with BFP after three day transfer which is really keeping me going 

xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi terryfiona
Keep positive Hun many ladies have a sucessful pregnancy with a three day transfer, your clinic know what they are doing, how many embies will you have transferred? And why won't your clinic do a 5 day if 7 embies are going strong xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Good luck Terryfiona! X
I'm feeling really bloated tonight, hope everyone else ok x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, alas got my very heavy period tonight. It has come two days before test date the last 3 rounds so I know it's over for us.

I feel pretty calm about it.

Think this is the end of the road for my eggs and pretty sure of my next steps so will look into finances and put my next plan (donor eggs) into place.

Good luck to everyone and remember to keep going xxxxxx 💓💖💓💓


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Transferred two 5 day hatching blastos on the 16th! Test date is October 30.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey rio
I'm so sorry to hear about your bleed,lots of love and hugs your way,keep strong and never lose hope your time will come x xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome  sllyrbbt they sound great blasts. 

Well I am having a mini melt down. I’ve been comparing my symptoms to the last time I was pregnant and my boobs were hurting by now. I’m still getting some the same like sneezing and weirdly hot but I can’t help but think that is the progesterone, the important bit is the boobs and I had heartburn. I’m just hoping the frozen cycle is different. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Rio- I am SO sorry to read your news this morning, devastated for you honey, I hope you are ok. Best of luck for your journey with donor eggs if you proceed. (Us in the donor group are lovely I promise 😘)

Lauren- I hear you, I also had a meltdown last night for some reason, just started crying when I got into bed. Caved and did a test this morning which was negative at 7dp, I know it's not game over yet but allows me to start putting on my armour just in case.


Have a great day all xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven’t done the test as I know how I feel I don’t think it would show if I was. Still going to test Sunday just going to go crazy till then. Are you at work mrsfw? xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

here is praying.  Just returned from hospital two embryos on board    xx 

Awwww Rio Im so sorry to here this big hugs darling I know how hard the pain is,  Mrsfw you are so strong I am already wondering when I can do a pregnancy test xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Aww Lauren please try and stay positive,every pregnancy is different so symtoms can change, how many days are you now? 

Mrsfw 
So you caved in and tested! Don't be disheartened 7dp is still quite early, I have my beta tommrow and will test tommrow xx

Terryfiona
Glad to hear your transfer went well, welcome on board,how you feeling? How well were your embryos doing? Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Roxy I’m now7dp5dt I’m just hoping for late implantation but I was getting symptoms at 4dp5dt with my fresh transfer. I so hope that it isn’t over but I’m feeling really negative about it all, I can’t stop crying. I’m not going to test as I know there is no point. 
Xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

At the moment feeling good but thats normal for me.  I start really positive then as the 2ww progresses and I don't develop symptoms to tears and negativity set in.  
Out of the seven embryos the two I had transferred today where excellent quality and we have been able to freeze three.  

Roxy - Try not to give up hope, I've  read loads of ladies who didn't develop BFP till right up to test day,  Big hugs darling I know how hard it is Praying your bloods are positive tomorrow xxx

MrsFW:-  Big hugs and try and stay positive darling again its very earlyxxx

Lauren:- As already has been said all pregnancies are different darling stay strong and positive.  xxx

Hugs and positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw Team- can I just say THANK YOU all so much for the support on this thread. You are all amazing women who are keeping me going.

Glad I'm not the only one who where the doubts are settling in, it's such a rollercoaster of emotion isn't it.

Lauren- am so sorry you are feeling blue, I've started crying now too, it's a scary tme but am really hoping you get a bfp in a few days honey. I'm not working, I was a teacher but gave up last summer, it was such a hard decision bc I LOVED my job but it was impossible with the amount of treatment.

Roxy- best of luck for your beta tomorrow, am excited for you and for the test- keep us posted x

Sllyrbbt- welcome and good luck! Hope you are feeling great! Where are you cycling?

Terryfiona- so great that you have your embryos on board, best of luck and FAB that you had 3 to freeze too x


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey mrsfw yes I’ve had a real good cry today. Hoping it’s out my system now. But I am feeling down about the whole thing. Being the 8th go I really have to be positive and upbeat to put myself through this every time. This journey is so tough and we just have to hold on to the hope we have still in there xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Aww Mrsfw 
I feel the same we have lots of lovely ladies who are keeping me going to, we are nearly there xxx

Terryfiona 
I haven't tested Hun,I will be testing tommrow xx


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome  I did my DE FET at Reprofit in Brno Czech Republic. This is our 2nd attempt st FET. Lost twins in May at 8 weeks. I had a fresh cycle done back in 2015 which resulted in our beautiful daughter. I had 2 embryos transferred again and hoping at least one sticks!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just catching up as been at work all day!

Sounds like we are all feeling the pressure! I am too, test day is tomorrow as period is due then. Had cramping for 2 days and had 2 dizzy spells today but don’t know if that’s just the progesterone. I’m not feeling positive about tomorrow, I’m so bloated and heavy down below it just feels like Af is on its way. With my only successful pregnancy I remember really sore nipples and lots of CM being first signs and I’m not having either of those right now 😞

Sllyrbbt- welcome- sorry to hear about your loss. Fingers crossed at least one sticks!

Roxy looks like it’s me and you tomorrow. Good luck! Keep us posted!!!!

Mrsfw- do you feel your test was too early? I’m the same, I put my armour on too ready for disappointment. My doubts creep in towards the latter part of the ttw as I’m crazily symptom spotting and nothing feels enough/right. When do you plan to test again?

Lauren have you some nice things planned to help distract over the weekend. This journey is so tough, maybe the weekend will help distract? I know I’m much worse during the working week driving myself mad.

Seriously I’m so frightened for tomorrow 😞 if it’s a negative I will be gutted but if it’s positive I will be terrified after 4 miscarriages. Why does it have to be this way 😞


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Danielle it's me and you tommrow, I'm bloated to,feeling sick from this eve,getting cramps and boobs aching,I do have lots of cm but didn't know that's a good sign, let's keep positive Hun xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Best of luck for this morning Danielle & Roxy- have everything crossed for you and really hope you get those BFPs- we are overdue some on this thread.

I went to bed with a migraine cpas well as heavy cramping starting which came on all of a sudden after no symptoms, this is what is usually get the night before my period . It's OTD tomorrow but I'm not feeling optministic now. I've pre warned my husband who just looked crushed poor thing.


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good morning ladies! 
I got my BFP!  Can't believe it and I'm still in shock!! Thankyou for being such great support ladies,couldn't have got through the 2ww without you,xxx   

All the best Danielle 
Hope to hear some good news to hunni xxx   

Mrsfw 
Thankyou for your support,and please don't lose hope it's early days Hun,cramping is a good sign I'm still getting cramping on and off,everything  crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw Congrats Roxy!!! Made up for you- lovely news for a Friday 🙌🏻


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankyou Mrsfw xxx all the best to you


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Brilliant Roxy I’m so pleased I knew you were the signs were perfect xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankyou so much Lauren,wishing you all the best xxx  
I have my beta test today, 
Xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks hon. Exciting times for you. 

Mrsfw how you feeling have you stayed away from those pee sticks. 

Afm- total melt down yesterday purely due to the fact my boobs don’t hurt and convincing myself that it’s over. I’ve been told I did this on my last 2ww however I had symptoms then so we will see. Only symptoms to think of is sneezing , feeling hot, the odd pinching and bloating later on in the day.  
Xxx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Roxy - huge congratulations darling !!!! Xxxx

Lauren - it’s horrible our minds play constant tricks on us every niggle or absence of a niggle we read into  Try big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Lauren 
Please try to relax a little, you know it's not in your hands,try and stay positive,stressing isn't good it'll make things worse for you,xx keep yourself busy or if it's bugging you to much do a test xx

Thankyou terryfiona xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Roxy - huge congratulations! I thought your symptoms sounded positive!

BFN for me today 😰 expected it but it still doesn’t make it any easier. 

Good luck to the rest of you testing this month, you’ve all been lovely


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankyou danielle xxx
And I'm so sorry for your bfn Hun I'm lost for words xx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Danielle, such bad luck my love, I hope you take care of yourself and at least you have that beautiful little girl at home. Maybe we'll cycle again in the future. I really hope you are ok xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Huge hugs Danielle. Wish there where words to make this easier for you. Try and spoil yourself xxxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mrsfw 
Have you tested again? Xx


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi all I am on day 7 post FET, egg donor transfer in Prague, starting to go a bit crazy and taking comfort and inspiration from all of you lovely ladies.  Any symptoms could be explained away by the drugs so am swinging widely from feeling positive to negative.

Congrats to Roxy for recent good result! And hang in there to those still waiting 

Xox


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome Mel what symptoms are you getting hon. I’m 9dt5dt your head messes with you the most. I’m going to test tomo my oh won’t let me til tomo. My OTD is Tuesday at the clinic. Xxx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thankyou Mel and all the best to you hunni xx 

Hey Lauren That's great your keeping away from testing until tommrow, stay positive because I am,surely will hear some good news xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning team,

Apologies for the silence, I'd fallen into my pit of despair.

9dpt and OTD for me today and sadly it's a BFN. The clinic have confirmed I can stop all my meds. Been in for a beta to see whether it had implanted an any point and miscarried.

Thank you all SO MUCH for the support and encouragenemy this time through. We are heartbroken and really thought it was our time. Feeling like a monumental failure. You can't get much unluckier than 2 x day 5 perfect PGS donor blasts not implanting.

I feel incredibly lucky we still have 2 in the freezer and will go again asap.

Love to all and thanks again xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mrsfw, big big hugs my darling. I’ve been thinking about you all day. Be kind to yourselves xxxx


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi Lauren thanks for the welcome, just feeling tired, little bit queasy and tender breasts, but yeah defo hard to know if it's real or in your head!

Mrsfw Am so sorry to hear your news, that is tough news to deal with, gutting. Be nice to yourself and  Do whatever you need to do get through next few days, but that's great that you do have some more ready to go. X


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello all...i only just thought to join this board again. 
I have a beautiful cheeky 14 month old from ivf, short protocol. She was 1 of 2 eggs transferred on day 3!! Our little miracle. She arrived a few days before my 40th birthday!! Best present ever !!
Now we tried again and I'm in my 2ww. Had EC on 17/10 and 3 embryos transferred on day 3 yesterday!! My test date is 31/10.
It's day 2 after my transfer and have been resting really. Do feel hungry and last night just could not sleep from 1.30am.
My successful cycle I had sore boobs, felt hot and then cold and had super sexy dreams!! Yikes! Those symptoms were a bit later on in.
Hope to keep you updated and read your exciting journeys xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mrsfw so sorry hon, like you said you still have some more frozen. That’s what we have to keep us going.

Welcome maksi exciting you are trying again it’s so lovely to hear all the positive outcomes it really can work. 

Xxx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Maski - we have the same test date !!! Can you believe I’m already trying to work out when I can start POAS Hope your getting rest. Xx

Melsummer’:- I am exactly the same every trying cramp nausea I’m think is this the end or is it something positive. God the 2ww is a complete head batter !!! Xxx

Hugs and love to everyone xxx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Lauren, thank you it really can work! It's all chance, luck and some hormones thrown in!!
Most important thing, when it does not work, move swiftly on...not necessarily to another ivf, but swiftly on to becoming yourself again after all those injectibles pumped in.

Terryfiona..yay test buddies! I know, the thought did cross my mind this AM, but I quickly became sane and rubbed out any thought of doing that. I'm sat watching orange is the new black newest season ...laughing definitely helps right now

Xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mrsfw 
So sorry to hear your news, lots of love and hugs your way,take sometime to get yourself back  
xxx


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Mrsfw - I'm so desperately sorry, I really hoped this was finally your time. Huge massive hugs. Fingers crossed our frosties give us our babies. I hope you have an easy weekend planned xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

I am so sorry mrsfw look after yourself and let others look after you to while you take time to heal xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Morning I have tested early 10dp5dt fet BFN pretty much over now I will carry on with the meds til it’s at clinic Tuesday but I know in my heart it’s over. 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Lauren943 please don't give up hope yet pee sticks are not that accurate and if you had late implantation the HCG levels could still be too low to come up on home test. Wait until your beta on Tuesday. Having read loads of posts from ladies who've tested early I am strongly against it so please don't be disheartened just yet. Take care x


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Lauren...as post above...and you have said too...you tested early. Don't give up yet!!  I have read many stories where this was done and then became positive xx


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Lauren
I think you've tested to early Hun,I would wait another few days,hpt don't always pick up levels so early,so don't lose hope and stay positive xxx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lauren darling don't lose hope yet your still early. - try and keep positive as my hubby says they give us the test date for a reason and until then your still pregnant till proven other wise.  Big hugs and positive prayers and thoughts xxx


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Evening ladies. I am 6dp5dt and have tested today and yesterday and got a BFN! With my other FETs I tested at 4dp5dt and 6dp5dt and got BFPs. I'm feeling disappointed. From everything I've read, 6 days is considered early. I'm hoping that's right and I still have a chance. No symptoms other than I came down with a cold 3 days after transfer. It's driving me nuts this 2 ww period. Anyone else going through the same?


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sllyrbbt - it is far to early darling. Try and keep positive. I swear this 2ww plays with your head. This morning I woke up wanting to pee on the blasted stick as dreamt I had a positive result !!!  Thank goodness the dog needed to pee so kept me away !!! 
Try and stay strong lovely. Xxx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes sllyrbbt! definitely going through same. I haven't tested and won't, but symptom watching is driving me bananas!
No don't take that test as the final result hun. Test when they told you to and in mean time distract yourself, I'm going my best to try to do this too!
X


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Lauren - I so hope it changes, but I also know, after so many cycles like you've had, that sometimes you just have to prepare yourself. Sending you massive hugs x 

Sllyrbbt - The 2ww is enough to send any sane person crazy. I have everything crossed that it changes - 6dp5dt is definitely still early and it can change (it did for me once - BFNs until 9dp when I got a faint BFP) x 

Mrsfw - still thinking about you x 

Hope everyone else is doing OK x


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

God I’ve done what I promised I wouldn’t do this time around and POAS!!!
Surprise surprise it’s negative - I’m trying to stay positive but my gut is saying it hasn’t worked again 😰😰😰 xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in for a bit of chat on this 2WW.

We have 2 embies on board. This is our second attempt and I am really praying this is our time. 

We had the transfer yesterday and my OTD is on the 3rd November.

Looking forward to chatting with you all. Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Blossom- good luck lovely sending positive thoughts and baby dusty xxx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you Terryfiona! fx   I can see you have already tested. When is your OTD? The last cycle I also tested early and tested again few times. It helped me a little bit to test early as I was very anxious. Not sure, what will happen this time. Hope your result will change as it really does if you tested early.


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi Terryfiona - Hopefully you have just tested too early?  Fingers crossed for you.  I have had to give my testing sticks to my husband so he can hide them from me, totally understand.

Welcome Blossom,  I know reading these posts is helping me, so nice to feel like you are in this with other people who understand isn't it!


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Roxy did u get your beta numbers back yet xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

MelSummer: Absolutely! This journey is not the easiest one and having a platform as this one makes the situation much more bearable. Hope you don't mind me asking...Is that your first IVF? I cannot see your signature.


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi Blossom - Yeah really need to do my signature, never quite got to grips with all the terminology, only joined this site on my latest round.  Have had 1 x round of ICSI, 2 x rounds of IVF both with no viable eggs for transfer and am now doing my first round of IVF with donor egg


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

MelSummer: oh bless you, whether is the first time or a number of times, this journey never becomes easier. What are you doing differently this time? I am eating all the "fertility food" to assist implantation (eg, avocado, Brazilian nuts, pineapple, etc...) and had acupuncture before/after transfer. I am thinking to book a full body massage for early next week, but that is only a  treat.


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

The serial POAS monster has returned I’ve just done another test and yup it was negative. I’m trying really hard to be positive but my gut is saying we have had another failed cycle. Completely heart broken. I know it’s way to early but I just have this gut instinct. I really don’t know what we will do if this cycle fails we have put so much into it and really thought this time would be our time. Having to get ready for work and all I want to do is curl back up into bed and cry all day xxx


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Terry Fiona - hey Hun hope you are getting through the day, this process is so unfair and tough.


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Terryfiona: hope your day at work was not too bad... sorry to hear that there is still no change with your result. Keep an open-mind that is not the end yet. I am here wishing you the best of luck. FX


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks lovelies. Work has actually been a good distraction apart from having a massive headache all day. As if the 2ww isn’t bad enough 😓😓
I have googled the hell out of time lines for three day transfer so hoping our babies are just starting to implant low sill hoping. 
How is everyone doing xxx hugs prayers and love to everyone xxx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey TerryFiona ...how are you? I really wish that test changes for you hun. Sending you positive vibes xx

I'm only 4dp3dt and expect that implantation will happen either today, tomorrow or day after...unless its a late one if at all!! Only symptom is mild cramping on and off. Just taking it easy and eating mainly.

Hope everyone else is also taking it as easy as they can. This process is just so darn mean.....
Xx


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Bethannora- Hearing that you didn't get a faint line until 9dp5dt gives me hope. Hoping that the cramps are a good sign!


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all 😊, hoping I can join this thread, I'm waiting lol. First time with IVF, we've done the natural IVF route.
I've 1 embryo on board, 2 day transfer and 3 dpt. 😬 Gosh this waiting is doing my head in and I'm getting slightly grumpy and bloated, I guess from the progesterone pessary. Keeping fingers crossed for everybody else aswell x


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi,

How is everyone feeling?

Welcome, Hebbie! Best of luck to you. I can imagine how you are feeling. On my previous cycle, I pretty much felt similar symptoms as you from the pessaries. The symptoms are just horrible. Hope you are managing well. When is your OTD?

AFM: It is 4dp5dt for me, today I am feeling under the weather, I just hope is not AF as symptoms yesterday worried me a bit (Keep away monster!!!). I woke up with a headache, had some food and still with a headache, so I am allowing it to go away alone, I am not really keen on medication. Lots of good vibes to you all! xx


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Blossom_04, my OTD is Friday 3rd November 😱, I know it's a small chance because of my age (43) and we've only transferred one, but still remaining positive,  other than that fine, although thinking that every pain & bloat means  something 🤣🤣, drinking lots of peppermint tea. Hope your headache clears soon  xx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello Hebbie
Welcome. It's been bit quiet on here! I guess we are all waiting.
My test date is 31/10 and I'm 5dp3dt today.
I know how you feel 're the age thing...im 41.
But I've heard many successes so, you just never know. I see you have done natural route. We have thought about that with create before, but they don't seem to do IMSI as we also have mf.
X


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Maksi, 
Thank you, your right you never know , Good luck for Tuesday , yeah the only reason we went with create and to do natural was because of health reasons, but the've been amazing (Bristol branch). It's our first cycle, we did icsi with them, yes I don't think they do IMSI. We may try modified natural if we have a next time, but I think I'd like another go at natural first x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Sadly it's a BFN for me. We are very sad. Have taken my dogs for a long walk to clear my head and now sitting outside drinking a large glass of wine. We only have one frosties left which is not top grade so if that doesn't work that will be the end of the road for us. I'm 38 and have gone into early menopause so OE is not an option. Good luck to all you lovely ladies, be kind to yourselves xx


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi all and welcome Hebbie, I am same as you as the pessaries am driving me nuts with the symptoms, so hard to rationalise that's what it is and not let your mind get carried away thinking its a sign, isn't it.  Feeling so crazy bloated.

Question for all,  I have my official test date on Saturday, but did a Pee Stick test tonight (I caved!!) And there was a very, very, faint line,  not even feeling completely sure if I am seeing things or not?  Do people know if those tests can just come up with a light line like that and then get darker if I was test in another few days, or am I wishful thinking at this stage? Have never ever even had a faint line.

I am doing DE am 12dp, 4dt

Hope everyone is doing ok xxoxo


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Oh emzyjk, so sorry I just saw your post after writing mine  That is horrible news,  can just never get over how random and unfair this whole process feels.  Take care of yourself tonight,  I think I would be drinking the whole bottle! xxxxoox


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, Emzyjk, so sorry, this process can be sooo heartbreaking,  I feel for you xxx

Hi Melsummer, yes totally driving me nuts aswell, I have two weeks off work and because I'm at home my mind is going crazy noticing the little things, a faint line, gosh excited for you, keeping fingers crossed for you on Saturday x


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Emzyjk, my heart breaks for you. This is a hard path to travel and is emotionally and physically exhausting. Take time to heal and be kind to your self. Sending big big hugs lovely. Xxx 

Melsummer a line is a line !!! That’s great news and I hope it gets darker.  You have given me hope as I’m still getting BFN. Here’s keeping everything crossed that it’s a darker aand great betas. Xxx

Hebbie - welcome to the 2ww wait where if your like me I analyse every twinge pain nausea hunger bangs boob squeezing going hahaha xxx

Big hugs and positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Emzyjk
I am very sorry to hear how sad you feel. I wish you lots of fantastic things to come..and when you do get that precious positive hope you look back on this time and it be a memory of how you persisted with your dream.
I am planning a last minute trip to lanzarote with my 1 year old if it's a negative for me...have to plan ahead to keep me sane! Well done on getting out and walking dog...x

Melsummer.. .yes I'd go with that line!! Was it a clear blue one? (I'm guessing not, as you are testing outside of your OTD) but IF you are testing again before Saturday, on another stick, wishing it gets much darker for you!x

I've bought an adult colouring in book. It's super takes away time.. .omg.. 

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Maksi -I love the colouring books they have been my life safer these passed 8 days lol.  Xxxx


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi ladies, I was looking for a nov board but there isn’t one so hope you don’t mind me joining as I noticed some others on here have the same OTD of 3 nov. I am 5dp5dt on my first cycle. Everything so far has been positive, more eggs collected than expected as I have low amh, have 1 on board and 2 frozen, but today I am starting to feel negative and think it’s not worked. Hope it’s just a bad day and tomorrow will be more positive.


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi cariadxx1. Sending hugs. I hate the two week wait. Such a mental fight. Try and loook at all the positives Hun. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks terryfiona. I’m trying. I read you did any early test. When is your OTD?


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yup I’m really am a serial pee on the sticker. 7dp3dt today and still negative 😰😰. Test day using until the 31stbut my heart already  knows the answer xxx


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Cariadxx1, we have the same OTD, seems to be taking ages to come round lol, fingers crossed for you x

Terryfiona, it could be way to early if OTD is Tuesday, keep strong, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

I did the POAS today and surprise surprise it’s a BFN !!! 😰😰. Here’s to everyone else that they get that BFP. Big hugs and lots of baby sticky dust to everyone. Xxxx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning all,

*Emzyjk,* I am so sorry! Be extra kind to yourself and take time to heal. This process is so emotional both mentally and physically. Lots of love to you. 

*Hebbie:* your ODT is the same day as mine. I can only imagine how you feel. True story, my nan got pregnant when she was 49 years old, it was natural but, I think with IVF is even more possible. Hope your little embie is getting cosy for you. FX 

*melsummer*: Congratulations! I heard several times from my nurses that even if is a faint line is a positive result. 

*Maksi*: Coloring is a good way for distraction when I am focused I like drawing and colouring at the end is what I like best. Hope time is going well for you. xx

*Cariadxx1*: Hi and welcome! On my first cycle, I remember having, mood twist and feeling negative at times, other times no so much. This is my second cycle and I feel much more settled emotionally (I think my body knows the medication now). I am also having my OTD the same as yours so my fingers are crossed wishing a BFP. Hope you are having a good day.

*terryfiona * Wish things change for you, honey. Be kind to yourself and never give up on your dream. You still have 4 days (is your ODT 31/10?) and maybe your HCG level may get stronger. Lots of love. xx

*AFM*: It is my 5dp5dt, had headache yesterday but, today I am fine only with mild symptoms of AF, but hope it is the side effects of the pessaries. A week to go until OTD.


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Blossom, wow your nan gosh at 49, that is brilliant, their is three of us then for 3rd Nov, let it be an amazing day    ,had accupunture today guys, hoping it will help. 

Terryfiona, their is still hope Hun xxx

Ladies I've been looking up info on taking baby asprin, will ask my Dr, as I have a slight height blood count and MTHFR issues. Has any of you started taking it before ivf ? x

Good vibes and baby dust  to everyone today ❤ X


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi chick I have been talking 75ng of Asprin since my last cycle. Due to having boarder line cardio phosphate lupine syndrome. I’m also on Tinzaparin daily. Can’t say I have had positive results as of yet but do know people who have attributed the BFP to aspirin xxx


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks, , I've also read about people having a BFP due to it, I'm def going to ask my Dr, to whether to start now or not, wondering if it's a key thing now xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hope it's ok to join 

Had my fet today. Had my heart set on 2 embryos but only one thawed ok. Feeling emotional as already had fresh cycle with only 1 and it failed. X


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hebbie - yes I heard that about Baby Aspirin, something to do with helping blood flow I think..x

Chazza - fingers crossed for you as this may be the one - you just never know! Stay positive x

How is everyone else? 
I have zero symptoms, maybe eyes feel heavy like I need to sleep, but that's all. I'm on the prontogest injectibles too and no side effect from those either!! But this has been happening to me last two ivf cycles after I had my baby girl. Maybe, pregnancy helps to balance it all out! Who knows🤷🏽‍♀️
I say no side effect, but I just watched Sue Perkins in India as she spoke of losing her dad. I blubbed all the way through!

🙏🏽Namaste everyone....xx


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Chazza. - try and stay positive Hun. Sending sticky baby dust your way xxxx 

Maksi -  try and be positive (easier said than done ). I now have a PHD in Dr google and loads of people have had BFP with no symptoms what so ever in the 2ww. Prayers and love xxxx


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Terryfiona- was today your OTD? If not, there’s still time
Chalaza-when are you testing. Hope ur ok after et.


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

No chick it’s Tuesday. 8dpt today and still negative so not holding out much hope xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Ah thank you ladies. Trying to stay hopeful but not feeling great. Test day 7th Nov x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I'd like to join you all for the 2WW. Just had my ET today and am finally PUPO! They placed 2 good grade embies! Can't believe it. 
This is my 5th ICSI and am really taking it positively as this is a new clinic and ten years since my last ICSI. Oh boy have things changed.

I'm on all sorts of medication it is crazy. What are you guys on? Here's my list:

antibiotics for 7 dats since EC, Projecterone injections and suppositories, prenatal viamins and folic acid. Lovenox (heparin), calcium, medrol and estradiol. Quite a mouthful to take in the morning!

OTD is the 10th of Nov, which feels like a century away.

Looking forward to meeting all of you and I hope the best to you all!


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello Naneal welcome and 
Well done on being PUPO!
That's quite a list, I'm only on prontogest and pregnacare. 
Hope you stay positive.
Xx


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hello all,  my test date was today and after doing 3 x Pee Sticks and seeing a blue positive line on all of them am starting to believe it might have actually worked this time!!  Think I am in shock and just keep saying, wow, a lot.    I think this process is so hard and so unfair/random, that cant believe I have struck it lucky this time

For those still waiting for test day,  please hang in there and try not to drive yourself too crazy,  the only symptoms I have had are all symptoms that I think are more down to the drugs.  Be kind to yourselves and best of luck and baby dust to all xoxox


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Well ladies, I'm 12dp5dt and a BFN. I've tested using the frer sticks. I think this is the end for us. Beta test on Monday to confirm it. Really disappointed that neither of the blasts stuck. We only gave 2 embies left and not sure we'll have the money to do it again ):


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Welcome Naneal 😊, good luck for the 10th

So sorry Sllyrbbt (, sending a big hug, keep strong and take it easy xx

Melsummer, Congratulations 🎉, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Have most people transferred 1 or 2 embryos?! X


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats Melsummer- enjoy and soak in all this happiness as much as you can.. you deserve it! X

Sllyrbbt I am very sorry to hear it's negative for you. The ones you have frozen might be the ones....you just never know! Look after yourself next few months till you feel ready to start again. Best wishes to you x

No not 1 or 2 transferred Chazza!! I had 3! All at day 3 x

Love to everyone else x


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Melsummer- Congrats! That's awesome news. So did you have BFN on previous test sticks? I'm 12dp5dt and you have given me a glimmer of hope  My test day is on the 30th.


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Chazza19, I have one onboard, we did natural ivf, so it's generally only 1 transferred x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear Sllybbt! It’s tough out there, keep your hopes up until the 30th, you never know.

Melsummer, totally agree with you that it is super random. Glad that the little one decided to stick   I can imagine you saying wow every other word 

Chazza: We have two on board, hopefully one will stick and even better if it’s two, even though that would be a bit frightening!!

Maksi: Wow 3 onboard! You really deserve a BFP!!

Hebbie: Thanks for the wishes, and same back at you! When do you test? What’s your secret for keeping calm?

To the rest, I look forward to meeting you as time goes by!

I was wondering, last time I did an IVF cycle I was told not to lift anything so I got signed off work for two weeks post ET. This time nothing… isn’t it odd? Are you all back at work?


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Naneal,

I've taken 2 weeks off work , the company I work for let's you have 1
Week paid ivf and the second I've taken as holiday, although a bit board now lol,  wouldn't say i was calm, as I wish my test date was today   , I've got to wait till next Friday, but I am relaxed, if you know what I mean with being off work etc and pottering around the house 😊. We're going for another go in December if this doesn't work x
Quick question guys I've messed up the progesterone, the pessaries are meant to be 12 hours apart and I forgot about the clocks going back so my alarm went off an hour later, do you think it will make a difference? It's only an hour so hopefully not x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Hebbie,

I don't think that the timing is all that precise. Don't beat yourself up about it. 

I took two weeks off but as my cycle went longer than expected I will be going back to work before the test date. I too am a little bored because I am trying to remain calm and relaxed but it's easier said than done!

You guys already went back an hour? I'm in th eUS and I think that we will do it next weekend. I better remember because I am working next Sunday 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

@Hebbie ..

I am sure you ll be fine , I never timed mine cause I work shift . I just use in the morning and at night and am 7weeks plus pregnant now .  

regarding baby aspirin I use it last circle till 38 weeks pregnant , also using it this circle and plan to use it till 38 weeks {by God Grace} It was not prescribed  .Please do check with your doctor  if you are not sure .


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Naneal,
Thanks wasn't sure if it needed to be precise, yeah I have good days and negative days in this wait lol , enjoy your Sunday aswell x

Jesusloveme,
Thanks for replying, that's good to hear, congratulations  by the way , yes I'm going to ask my Dr about the Anadin, I already take fish oil to help thin the blood, but wondering if anadin will help aswell x


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Naneal - I just took 1 x week off work, because I had my treatment in Prague had to travel,  but mostly just got on with normal life week 2,  minus any heavy lifting or exercise.

Sllyrbbt  - So sorry you had a negative result, but don't lose hope completely until you have your test tomorrow, might be a late implant.  I first tested myself 14dpt, it was only very, very faint line, become darker when tested following day.

Hebbie - Agree with everyone else, don't worry in the slightest about 1 hour difference,  really don't think its an issue

Thanks everyone for the well wishes,  hang in there those who are still waiting, your one day closer to knowing! xox


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi lovelies. - we’ll its a big negative for us.  Just want to thank you all for your support you all are amazing. Huge congratulations to all with their precious BFP and I’m keeping everything crossed for everyone still waiting for their results. 
To us who have had a negative this cycle we won’t loose hope. Big hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## Maksi (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Terry Fiona
I am sorry hun. Big hugs to you too. 
The support is lovely and great hearing advising on stories. I wish you a peaceful healthy time ahead whilst you figure out what the next step is xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh goodness terryfiona, I'm sorry for you! Sounds like it's been a long road for you for the past two years. The good thing is that you haven't given up, that's amazing!!!! Hang in there, give yourselves some time to breath and back on track if you can in the near future! Hugs!


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I am sorry it has been few days, the weekend was very busy for me.

Chazza19: Welcome! Best wishes for a stick embie for you. I have two on board as there were not at the blastocyst stage and it was 5 day transfer. The last cycle we have only ONE egg anyway and this time only TWO. I feel so young and I have an ovary of an aged woman.    

naneal: Welcome and best of luck to you. It has been a long journey for you and I truly hope your rainbow baby is on the way. I  hope you don't mind me saying that but, 5th IVF must be so tough? I don't know if I can carry on and it is my second IVF. I don't wish IVF to anyone (if you know what I mean). I am desperate that my treatment is working. Fx for us and praying hard that is our time. xx

melsummer: Congratulations! I can only imagine your happiness. Thanks so much for sharing this beautiful moment with us and give us all hope. xx

sllyrbbt: I am so sorry, I wish you did not need to go through this.  Take good care of yourself and best wishes for the future. xx

terryfiona: I am so sorry. I wish the best of the best of the best of luck sweet. Take good care of yourself and take time to heal. hugs

AFM: Cant'believe the month is almost ending... I have been so busy with work that I am starting to feel guilty about it. Yesterday, I went to the supermarket and got a few testing sticks to start the checks ( ) if there is any sign of HCG but, unfortunately, there was only one line. I felt sad about it but, I am still feeling positive that I have few more days to go. This time, I would like a blood test, my clinic does not offer blood tests on OTD so, I will ring my GP to find out. I really want to be pregnant so bad, it is all I can think of and dream of now.  I need a miracle.


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Hi All

Terryfiona - Am so sorry to hear that,  was hoping that it would turn out ok for you, lots of love to you

Blossom - Hang in there,  the waiting is such a killer isnt it when you want it so bad, try and stay positive

After the high of my postive result on Saturday, I have had a horrible morning,  woke up to some bleeding when I went to the bathroom and there was a very small blood gloop in the toilet (sorry to much info!)  Feel absolutely gutted,  does that sound like the end of the pregnancy,  am hoping maybe that was just one embryo and the other one could still be ok? So much conflicting info out there and dont have my doctors appointment until next week, so just feeling very alone and confused.  Any advice?


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Melsummer: I am sorry, it must be devastating to have any bleeding at this stage. I was watching this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meq2WqqlHVQ) the other day and this lady had 2 embies on board and had heavy bleeding so she thought it was over for her, and assumed she was not pregnant. A few months later she discovered she was pregnant as she lost one baby. She had full-term pregnancy and a baby girl. Best of luck to you and hope the bleed stops soon.


----------



## melsummer (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Blossom,  that gives me hope,  guess I will just have to wait and see.    This whole process is so killer, nice to have people who know exactly what it's like to chat with  xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

melsummer: You are very welcome! Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Not sure if I'm late to the October 2ww party, or early for the November 2ww; my OTD is Nov 4th, 1 blastocyst and 1 day 5 morula on board. 

Melsummer - so sorry that you've had some bleeding. Have you tested again since? When I had my BFP for my son I experienced some early bleeding, which I always imagine was the 2nd embryo, like Blossom said. Have your clinic booked you in for a scan? 

Blossom - when's your OTD? 

AFM, I'm very much in limbo...did a test yesterday and got a faint BFP, but this morning when I POAS the line was even more faint...still there, but lighter than yesterday. So now I'm scared it's a chemical. I've booked myself in for a beta test this evening, hoping for some positive news


----------

